# FS: 09 Nordica Afterburners 170 $300 - local sale



## 57stevey (Apr 11, 2011)

*FS: 09 Nordica Afterburners 170 $300*

Very nice skis... I decided to pick up a pair of the same ski in 178 for next year, so these are up on NH Craigslist. Will consider shipping. Thanks!

http://nh.craigslist.org/spo/2318677188.html


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 13, 2011)

Bump - I will consider shipping if someone here is truly jonesing for these.

Couldn't figure out how to edit the subject line.


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 15, 2011)

I will most likely have these skis with me tomorrow at either Cannon or Loon. PM me for cell# if you would like to meet up and see them.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2011)

an unsolicited opinion - i have this exact ski, IMHO it is a great ski for all mountain in the north east.


----------



## hammer (Apr 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> an unsolicited opinion - i have this exact ski, IMHO it is a great ski for all mountain in the north east.


How would these compare to the following skis I have owned or demo'ed:


Elan Magfire 10
Volkl AC30
Volkl AC50


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 15, 2011)

I've only skied the AC50 from your list and found it to be more of a giant carver type ski. With carbon instead of metal and a more balanced flex, the AB gives up some grip and rebound but is more fun for me in 3D conditions. Hopefully gmcunni can weigh in here. Oh yeah and the graphics can hide just about anything!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2011)

i haven't skied any on your list. i had volkl 7/24 pro before these.  the ABs are softer and wider then my 7/24s. i found them more "fun" to ski in all conditions. easier to turn, more forgiving and not as demanding on me to push them.  i'm not really much of a speed freak but i'd guess the ABs are a little less stable at really high speeds compared to the volkls i had.


----------

